# Installation Windows via Boot Camp



## Adrigrun (21 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, il m'est impossible d'installer Windows via Boot Camp, l'installation avance puis lorsque le partitionnement a été effectué Bootcamp me dit "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné" J'avais alloué 64go à Windows.
Que faire?







*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section !


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2020)

Eh bien il faut croire que même avec 32 Go de disponibles pour macOS qu'Assistant Boot Camp fasse la forte tête. J'ai toujours pu constater dans les forums que tous les membres ayant un tout petit SSD de 121 Go que c'était mission impossible, d'ailleurs je maintiens que c'est déraisonnable.

Comme rien ne s'est encore passé, pas de création de partition temporaire en FAT32, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et là tu réserves une taille de 50 Go et vois ce qu'il se passe. Sinon, un MBA est un Mac d'entrée de gamme avec un petit processeur, une puce graphique ridicule et si c'est pour jouer sous Windows, tu vas être à la ramasse ! Un jeu Windows demande énormément de place dans un disque dur, de plus la première chose à faire est d'aller sur le site officiel d'un jeu et rechercher quelles sont les conditions requises demandées, espace disque dur, processeur, mémoire, carte graphique, etc, si, si, l'éditeur le mentionne.

Ce n'est qu'ensuite que l'on tente l'aventure d'une installation de Windows, mais je me répète, je déconseille de le faire avec un tout, tout, petit SSD de 121 Go !


----------



## Adrigrun (21 Avril 2020)

Ok et bien merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, tant pis j'abandonne.


----------



## Adrigrun (22 Avril 2020)

Une dernière question, si j'achète un disque dur externe d'environ 500 go, bootcamp pourrait fonctionner?
Et est il possible d'acheter plus de ram pour mon mac?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2020)

Adrigrun a dit:


> Et est il possible d'acheter plus de ram pour mon mac?


Non, la RAM est soudée.


----------



## Adrigrun (22 Avril 2020)

Ah voila qui est embêtant! Merci pour ton temps et ta patience...


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Adrigrun a dit:


> Une dernière question, si j'achète un disque dur externe d'environ 500 go, bootcamp pourrait fonctionner?


Si tu as un vieux disque dur à plateaux même de petite taille, fais une installation, si cela te convient tu pourras envisager de faire un achat et ce sera plus raisonnable.


----------



## Adrigrun (23 Avril 2020)

Comment ça un installation?


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2020)

Adrigrun a dit:


> Comment ça un installation?


Oups, j'ai oublié de mettre ce lien... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et qui va de pair avec ton message suivant... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cherche-un-disque-dur-externe.1335891


----------

